# Looking for a new book series to get hooked on...any suggestions?



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

I am in search of a new series to read on my Kindle...I'd like either a police procedural, legal or thriller series. I've listed a few of the authors I've read and enjoyed below. If you have any suggestions for me, please post them!

Anything about Alex Cross/James Patterson
Anything about Lincoln Rhyme/Jeffrey Deaver
Anything about Odd Thomas/Dean Koontz
Stephanie Meyer/Twilight Series (which I never expected to like in a million years)
Everything by Lisa Scottoline

Other favorite books/authors (non-series)
Edgar Sawtelle/Wroblewski
Stephen King
Anne Rivers Siddons
Memoirs of a Geisha/Arthur Golden
Jhumpa Lahiri

Thanks in advance for any suggestions you might have,


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Lisa Gardner
Tess Gerritsen
Mariah Stewart
Kathy Reichs


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I think you'd enjoy the 'In Death' series by J.D. Robb (aka Nora Roberts). It's a police procedural (main character is a homicide detective) and a thriller series....the twist is that it is set in the future. Around the year 2058.

Wisteria Clematis


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

some that I've enjoyed:

Stuart Woods
John Burdett
Anne Rice
Christopher Moore (there is more than one, I'm talking about the one who wrote Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal)
Robert Ludlum
Robert Fate
Charlaine Harris (True Blood series based on)
Jean Auel
Janet Evanovich (pure escapism)
Michael Connelly
Lee Child


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

If you liked the Twilight series, I'd second Kirsten's Charlaine Harris books, the Southern Vampire series. A bit darker and definitely funnier!


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Micheal Connelly is a great detective writer.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Lisa Scottonline's legal thrillers are all set in the same "universe," so to speak (modern day PA and its surrounding areas). They're fantastic.

Jason Pinter and Harlan Coben are excellent crime thriller authors I've just recently discovered.

I second J.D. Robb and the In Death series.

Since you listed Twilight, it seems you're open to some fantasy. If that's the case...

I've heard great things about Terry Pratchett's Discworld series, but I've not read them myself. There's a thread somewhere else in this section devoted to it.

On that note, the Harry Potter and Pendragon series are great too. They're pure fantasy but are rooted in a kind of reality as well.

Discworld, HP, and Pendragon are obviously not of the police/legal/thriller variety though.  (But they do offer plenty of thrills!)

*EDIT:* Argh! I forgot I was on a Kindle board. HP is obviously not available in that format (damn you, Jo Rowling), and only one of the Pendragon books (somewhere in the middle of the series) is there. Really weird. I hate when they do that. Everything else I mentioned has Kindle representation though, so you're good to go.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Johnathan Kellerman/Alex Delaware series
J A Jance/Sheriff Joanna Brady series
Nevada Barr/Anna Pigeon series
Catherine Coulter/FBI series
Linda Fairstein/ Alex Cooper series (Asst DA in New York)
Kay Hooper/The Bishop/Special Crimes Unit series
Jeff Lindsay/ Dexter series (Serial Killer fighting crime)
John Sandford/ Prey series
These are a few you might look at.  Yes on J D Robb's in Death series


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

KIM HARRISON!!!  sorry I get excited about her  

Terry Goodkind's Sword of Truth series is good but it can be tedious sometimes.  There is a syndicated series that just started a couple weeks ago called Legend of the Seeker.  It is loosely based on the books at best.  It's still a good show.

Kelly Armstrong's "Women of the Otherworld" series is good.

Stephenie Meyer's "The Host" is good.  I didn't like "Twilight" maybe because I am a 52 yo male but I do like the Host.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Be sure to check out the recommendations in this thread, too!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,445.0.html

You've come to the right place! I've already been turned onto a bunch of series...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

*L.A. Heat* and *L.A. Mischief *by P.A. Brown

She has two more Chris & David stories coming out in the next 18 months so something to look forward to.

L


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

What about the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich?  I've not read them but have heard great things.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

I love this thread - I am a big fan of all of the authors listed in the original post and some mentioned in the recommendations.  I don't have the budget for this many new authors though!  

I hate to finish the last book an author has written - but having so many books on my Kindle and new recommendations from fellow readers eases the pain.

Susan


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> What about the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich? I've not read them but have heard great things.


Pure escapism and laugh out loud until your sides hurt funny!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> What about the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich? I've not read them but have heard great things.


*She's fantastic and one of my favorite female authors. So far she's up to 14 on the Plum series, not including the Christmas one. She also has two where the female character is into race cars.

Lawrence Block is also a good one and he writes in a similar style to James Patterson...fast moving and humorous at times.*


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Darn!! The ones that I was going to recommend have been suggested by others.  --Charlaine Harris' Sookie Stackhouse (Southern Vampire) books are all great reads. I don't usually like vampire books but I love these ones. I recently discovered J.A. Jance's Joanna Brady Books and have really been enjoying them. And of course I think EVERYONE should read the Stephanie Plum novels by Janet Evanovich they are hilarious. No matter how bad a day you are having all you have to do is pick up a Stephanie Plum and it immediately gets better-- because you could be having the day she's having. Plus with the Plum books its really easy to tell which comes next as they're all titled after what number in the series they are all the way from One for the Money  to Fearless Fourteen.

Rla1996


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I think you'd enjoy the 'In Death' series by J.D. Robb (aka Nora Roberts). It's a police procedural (main character is a homicide detective) and a thriller series....the twist is that it is set in the future. Around the year 2058.
> 
> Wisteria Clematis


I'm going to third or fourth this - I'm addicted to this series, and also love most of your other favorites. I love this thread, lots of new suggestions! 
And HI Wisteria, haven't seen you since the 3-27 board!
Jen
(was Jennifer L. Armbruster on the ordered 3-27 board)


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll be looking into some of these suggestions myself, thanks everyone!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am going to check out the Southern Vampire (True Blood) series. I read the first two Twilight books (and I am not afraid to admit I am over 40) and though I found them 
pretty addicting, I was also frustrated with the main characters lack of self esteem, especially annoying since it is geared toward young women. Still I was planning to get the 3rd book and still may but this might be more up my alley. I have True Blood saved on my Netflix and the very positive reviews of these have me kind of excited. I have downloaded the sample and will give it a shot. Wow, how much do I love that sample feature!!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> I'll be looking into some of these suggestions myself, thanks everyone!


I second Buttercup's statement...thanks for all the suggestions, when I finish the books I have lined up, these will be next.

Buttercup...I LOVE your bassethound siggy.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

sailor said:


> Buttercup...I LOVE your bassethound siggy.


Thanks so much! I guess it's pretty obvious that I'm a certified Basset-a-holic


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Thanks so much! I guess it's pretty obvious that I'm a certified Basset-a-holic


Awww, your an animal lover through and through.


----------



## Jody (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone...I have been reading this boards for the last couple months and now today I am unpatiently waiting for the UPS man to knock on my door...
I have enjoyed the :
"Eve Duncan" series by Iris Johansen( alot of her books have charcters that meet in her other books)
"Women's Murder Club" by James Patterson
Thanks a lot for all the great information on the Kindle, I never would of purchased it if I had not read all your great feedback 
Enjoy.....

First books in each series:


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard Jody...does that mean you are waiting for UPS for your KINDLE Yea!!!


----------



## Jody (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Sailor...
Yes, I am waiting for my Kindle...I spent the weekend finishing my hard copy books so that I would be already to start reading with the Kindle... I travel every week and I am so excited to have it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Jody! Glad to have you here...

Leslie


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

Definitely check out the Sookie Stackhouse mysteries by Charlaine Harris and I'd also recommend the Kathy Reichs books for modern, realistic-type thrillers.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Welcome aboard Jodi!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jody said:


> Hello Everyone...I have been reading this boards for the last couple months and now today I am unpatiently waiting for the UPS man to knock on my door...
> I have enjoyed the :
> "Eve Duncan" series by Iris Johansen( alot of her books have charcters that meet in her other books)
> "Women's Murder Club" by James Patterson
> ...


Great additions, Jody! I've enjoyed the Eve Duncan series quite a bit and just started the Women's Murder Club. Welcome to the Kindleboards. If you haven't already, be sure to go over to the Introductions topic and tell us a little bit about yourself!

Betsy


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Check out Christopher Fowler- English mystery/police with a twist. Very, Very good.

Alex Archer- Quite a series of books best to start with the first one "Destiny". I did find after the first four that they did become somewhat formulaic but still good.

Sydney Croft- For paranormal type adventure and lots of sex.

Patricia Briggs- Vampires, werwolf, etc., great read.

Vince Flynn- Political thrillers featuring counterterrorism operative Mitch Rapp and all the alphabet agencies.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Agree with many suggestions here, so just want to back them up in case that helps. 

In Death series by J.D. Robb
Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich
Prey series by John Sandford
Joanna Brady series AND (new suggestion here) J.P. Beaumont series by J.A. Jance

There, those all have at least 10+ books in each series, that should keep anyone busy awhile...  Best of all, all of the In Death, most of the Plum and Prey and I think all of the Jance series are on Kindle!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll definitely second (or is it 23rd) the Stephanie Plum series. I'm originally from Jersey and I can relate to Steph. And I once ended up in Trenton accidentally, but that's another story.

I've read the first seven and I'm trying to pace myself since the latest one (14) hasn't been kindlized yet.


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

Susan M said:


> I hate to finish the last book an author has written - but having so many books on my Kindle and new recommendations from fellow readers eases the pain.
> 
> Susan


I could not agree with you more on this. I find myself deliberately reading more slowly when I am coming to the end of a series.

Thanks to all for the great suggestions. I now have WAY too many books in my "Save for Later" list!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

You have so many that you may not want any more..... but I don't think I've seen any suggestion for David Baldacci.  He writes "single" books.... but does have a series about The Camel Club that is very good.  I'm a huge Janet Evanovich fan too, and was so happy to see that you could buy the first three books for one price for the Kindle!!  There is a dead tree book that now has the Stephanie Plum books 4 - 6 and I keep clicking the button on Amazon to encourage the publisher to make that one available for Kindle also. Since you like Patterson's Alex Cross series (my very favorite) I think you'd really enjoy his Women's Murder Club series a lot.  So many books..... so little time!!


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I'm a huge Janet Evanovich fan too, and was so happy to see that you could buy the first three books for one price for the Kindle!!


I cannot seem to find what you are referring to here. Would it be possible for you to post a link to this special deal?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone will come along behind me and clean up the link to make it pretty and add a pic and the KindleBoards affiliate (please?), but here is the direct link for now:

Three Plums in One

Lemme see if this works:











Woohoo, I figured it out!  (Good job!--Betsy)


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Someone will come along behind me and clean up the link to make it pretty and add a pic and the KindleBoards affiliate (please?), but here is the direct link for now:
> 
> Three Plums in One


Thanks. I can never resist a bargain! My 3 new books have now been auto-delivered wirelessly to my Kindle via Amazon Whispernet.


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

I will second the Kim Harrison, Patricia Briggs, and JD Robb recommendations, and add one more - Jim Butcher. His Dresden Files series (start with Storm Front) are all available on the Kindle, there are 10 books so far. It's about a wizard detective in modern-day Chicago, dealing with vampires, werewolves, faeries, and things that go "bump" in the night. Lots of humor, action, mystery, and plot! 











He also has a "high fantasy" series, the Codex Alera, all of which are also Kindle-friendly. Furies of Calderon is the first book there.











I'll also ask for opinions on the Women's Murder Club series - I've read several of them so far, from a used book store, and while they are good books, they go by WAY to fast for me to justify the cost of the book on the Kindle ($9.99 I think). I can read one in about 2-3 hours, even *with* the 1-2 page chapters the author seems to prefer. (140 chapters in a book? Seriously?) Are the later books worth spending full price on, or shall I just keep looking in used book stores for the $2 paperbacks?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Jody, I think you will like it here. I love The Murder Club series also.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Geeky Girl Karin for starting this thread.  I am adding several new authors to my list of check them out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

wavsite said:


> I'll also ask for opinions on the Women's Murder Club series - I've read several of them so far, from a used book store, and while they are good books, they go by WAY to fast for me to justify the cost of the book on the Kindle ($9.99 I think). I can read one in about 2-3 hours, even *with* the 1-2 page chapters the author seems to prefer. (140 chapters in a book? Seriously?) Are the later books worth spending full price on, or shall I just keep looking in used book stores for the $2 paperbacks?


Actually, _1st to Die







_, the first in the series is currently $3.96, _2nd Chance







_ is $4.79, _3rd Degree







_ is $6.39, _4th of July







_ is $3.99, _The 5th Horseman







_ is $7.99, _The 6th Target







_ is $8.79 and _7th Heaven







_ is $9.99.

I haven't read any of them, but at least the first few aren't too expensive. Worth trying for me!

Betsy


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

tc said:


> Thanks Geeky Girl Karin for starting this thread. I am adding several new authors to my list of check them out.


You're welcome! I had no idea I would get so many replies...it's been great. (Albeit expensive!)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the Stephanie Plum Series and the Kim Harrison's Rachael Morgan series. Both are humorous and easy to read. In a way, Rachael Morgan is the supernatural version of Stephanie Plum. I highly recommend both series.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Y'know, it's funny how people's tastes are different. I love Stephanie Plum, I really do. I'm a big big fan of the smart-aleck heroine thing.   But I just have had a lot of trouble getting into the Rachel Morgan series, and I don't know why.  I have the last two still sitting on Kindle to be read, and took a break after the first two.  Normally when I really get into a series, I plow through them without a break from one book to another before starting anything else. But that series just has me puzzled on why I'm not into it like so many others are and I like so many other paranormal series...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Y'know, it's funny how people's tastes are different. I love Stephanie Plum, I really do. I'm a big big fan of the smart-aleck heroine thing.  But I just have had a lot of trouble getting into the Rachel Morgan series, and I don't know why. I have the last two still sitting on Kindle to be read, and took a break after the first two. Normally when I really get into a series, I plow through them without a break from one book to another before starting anything else. But that series just has me puzzled on why I'm not into it like so many others are and I like so many other paranormal series...


It is weird, isn't it? Because I'm just the opposite; I only read the first couple Stepahie Plum, though I might try again, but I love the Rachel Morgan series.

I love these discussions!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Was it an old sitcom?? "Different Strokes for Different Folks". I've noticed the same thing in reading the reviews, the reason I can't base my book purchase on a review. Isn't it great we have the sample chapter feature, I usually know after a chapter if I will enjoy it or not.


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

Full Disclosure: I am a Kindle-aholic.

Thanks to  those of you who suggested Janet Evanovitch's Stephanie Plum series. I am only halfway through the "3 Plum" special ad last night I decided to download all 13 that were available on the Kindle! Looks like I've got my next few months of reading covered!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Book Corner strikes again!

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I love Ranger. You probably will too.

***spoiler alert*****


Spoiler



If she didn't keep blowing up cars, I would consider leaving my job and bounty hunting with Ranger. And Grandma Mazur. And Lula.



I second whoever nominated Christopher Moore. His books aren't really a series, per se, but the characters come and go as background characters in other books. Like (note: second spoiler) Chase the demon in Lamb is the demon from "Practical Demonkeeping". 
Actually, I read Christopher Moore's books b/c I like telling people the titles. Except Lamb. I just love that one. I have two copies, plus have it on my Kindle. So I rarely leave home without it.
The Sweet Potato Queens books are also hilarious. Raunchy, but hilarious. Except their novel (you can't miss it, but I don't want to post the title here b/c kids might read this board), which I found to be whiney. But their other books are great. I got over a broken engagement with "The SPQ Book of Love".

_(Added Spoiler tags - Admin)_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I love Ranger. You probably will too.


Ranger?

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

From the Stephanie Plum books.

lol, if the name "Ranger" doesn't do anything for you, then you really do need to drop everything and read the entire Stephanie Plum series.

I like to think he looks like The Rock. but it all black.

<swoon>

~robin

Also, and the reason I'm back on this thread so quickly: the Number 1 Ladies Detective Agency series by Alexander McCall Smith. I love those books as well. Not so much the Isabelle Dalhousie series, but I love the Detective Agency series. Also the Thursday Next series and the Nursery Crime series by Jasper Fforde. I think they're fantastic, but my mother hated them. Said they jumped around too much, and were starting to mess with her head. So, maybe don't read them all right together. Actually, not getting in a hurry might be best, b/c the only update we really have on this series is that there won't be a Thursday book in 2008. Maybe in '09. And there's one more Nursery Crime book to go (read the Thursday series first, then the Nursery Crime series, otherwise it won't make a lot of sense), but I think it's not coming out til next year either. So take your time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> From the Stephanie Plum books.
> 
> lol, if the name "Ranger" doesn't do anything for you, then you really do need to drop everything and read the entire Stephanie Plum series.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Geeky Girl Karin said:


> Full Disclosure: I am a Kindle-aholic.
> 
> Thanks to those of you who suggested Janet Evanovitch's Stephanie Plum series. I am only halfway through the "3 Plum" special ad last night I decided to download all 13 that were available on the Kindle! Looks like I've got my next few months of reading covered!


You're welcome. Being originally from Jersey myself (and Italian), I can relate to some of this. The summer I got my driver's license I had to drive my Grandma (who yelled at cops from the car window) to all the funerals.

Happy Reading ... #8 is next for me.

*Robin*, I'm a Morelli gal myself.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I like them a lot.  After a while, you start to see a really vivid pattern emerge, but really I think that's true of any series.  Especially a really long running series.

lol, for a more in-depth take out on that subject, please see any of the Anita Blake-Vampire Hunter threads on the Amazon forums.  The prevailing opinion seems to be that, at 16 books, that series is eleven books past it's prime (full disclosure:  I've read them all.  I'm not proud, and I will probably pass on the next one.)


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

It's a tough call, isn't it Gertie?

I have to admit, while Bob does have some appeal, you gotta love a guy who has a different all black car for every day of the week, and an associate known as Tank.

As much as I hope they don't do movies of these books, who do you think would play Morelli?

~robin


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> It's a tough call, isn't it Gertie?
> 
> I have to admit, while Bob does have some appeal, you gotta love a guy who has a different all black car for every day of the week, and an associate known as Tank.


Yeah, Ranger does have that mysterious appeal, not to mention he's built like one of his mysteriously acquired cars.



> As much as I hope they don't do movies of these books, who do you think would play Morelli?
> 
> ~robin


I'm kind of behind the times when it comes to young actors ... still stuck on Harrison Ford and Alan Rickman ... but he's gotta be tall, dark, lean and mean. Maybe Eric Bana.

I'm still working on who should play Jamie Fraser (Karl Urban/Eomer)


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Clive Owen, maybe?

Or the hot Scottish guy from Penelope, who's name escapes me.  Maybe his name is James Marsden?



~robin


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Clive Owen, maybe?


Too old.



> Or the hot Scottish guy from Penelope, who's name escapes me. Maybe his name is James Marsden?
> 
> ~robin


I think you mean James McAvoy (Atonement). Definitely hot, but too short. I've suggested him for Frank/Black Jack Randall in Outlander.

And yes, I'm Outlander obsessed.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Are the Outlander books good?  I have the first one, but am having a difficult time getting into it.  I'm thinking about getting the first one on kindle to try again.  maybe if i don't actually have to see the 7000 pages I have to go, it'll be easier.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Are the Outlander books good? I have the first one, but am having a difficult time getting into it. I'm thinking about getting the first one on kindle to try again. maybe if i don't actually have to see the 7000 pages I have to go, it'll be easier.


And the first book in the series is short compared to the rest.

Yes, they are good. They are better than good. Everyone I have recommended this book to has loved it. Then I was totally surprised to find on another board-that-shall-not-be-named that many people don't like it.

We have an Outlander thread here, and you might want to visit us there.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Are the Outlander books good? I have the first one, but am having a difficult time getting into it. I'm thinking about getting the first one on kindle to try again. maybe if i don't actually have to see the 7000 pages I have to go, it'll be easier.


Robin, they're fabulous! Yes, they're loooong books but they are wonderful.



robin.goodfellow said:


> As much as I hope they don't do movies of these books, who do you think would play Morelli?
> 
> ~robin


I would love to see a young Gabriel Byrne as Morelli. Actually, Gabriell Byrne as ANYONE. Yummmm. But I digress. What about Jeffrey Dean Morgan?

And I would like to add a series that Robin reminded me of: The Xanth books (so far there are more than 30 of them) by Piers Anthony. VERY funny books! I read them eons ago and have just ordered the first two. I may need to buy an SD card before Bibi even gets to the house!


----------



## traci (Nov 19, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> What about the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich? I've not read them but have heard great things.


The frustration with this series is how long they wait to bring out a Kindle version. Fearless Fourteen has been out since June and it still hasn't even been announced as a coming attraction for the Kindle. I can handle a couple of weeks if I must but after the fourth month it takes a lot of the joy out of the new release.

Traci


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Ranger:
> I like to think he looks like The Rock. but it all black.


OMG -- that is exactly how I picture him as well!
And Grandma Mazur looks like the lady from The Golden Girls who played Sophie -- Estelle Getty! (May she rest in peace.) I love her character.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> And Grandma Mazur looks like the lady from The Golden Girls who played Sophie -- Estelle Getty!


Absolutely! I also think Stephanie's Mom is Estelle Reiner from "To Be or Not to Be" (the Mel Brooks one. Not the Carole Lombard one). But I can't get a good picture of Morelli. Maybe Christopher Meloni from Law and Order:SVU? Maybe? And I can totally see Debby Mazur as Connie the secretary. And Queen Latifah as Lula.

To stay in topic, I have started reading Laurell Hamilton's Merry Gentry series, but I'm not positive I'm going to stay with it. I think she likes to list her books as "erotica", but I find lately it tends to border more on "disturbing" and "repetitive". (I'm not trying to start a flame war, but understand that generally that's what follows comments on Ms Hamilton's later works. To each his own.). (And in the interest of full disclosure, I did inadvertently summon one of the characters out of her books. He's my current boyfriend. sort of. He was very surprised to discover that he came from a book. He thought he was from Pennsylvania.)

I much prefer the Sookie Stackhouse series (which made an excellent transition to HBO.), which has tension, but not so many really really graphic descriptions. And not as much blood, ironically enough. I have started spending my evenings trying to summon Eric out of the series for a friend. Wish me luck. This appears to be one of my superpowers.

~robin


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

As long as you're summoning, can you get Ranger or Morelli for me? I'll take either one. I've already got the right first name...    (That and being a smart-ass. Pretty much nothing else of the character.  )


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

rofl, so you don't routinely get your car blown up, burn down the funeral home, or get handcuffed to the shower curtain rod with your own handcuffs?  Your grandmother hasn't recently taken up an online multi player game?  Your perfect older sister hasn't recently had a child with a man hwo's name is pronounced "Clown"?  My dear, those are all things to be very proud of.  Indeed, most days, those are the only things I have to be proud of.

Which one?  So far, I've only been able to call out one character at a time.  Haven't ever tried two.  And I'll have to replenish my supply of feathers and duct tape (don't ask).  But I shall see what I can do.



~robin


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Steph H said:


> As long as you're summoning, can you get Ranger or Morelli for me? I'll take either one. I've already got the right first name...  (That and being a smart-ass. Pretty much nothing else of the character.  )


Someone buy this girl a hamster!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Steph H said:


> As long as you're summoning, can you get Ranger or Morelli for me? I'll take either one. I've already got the right first name...  (That and being a smart-ass. Pretty much nothing else of the character.  )


I used to keep my gun in the cookie jar, but my kids insisted on chocolate chip.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre...got me addicted to The Southern Vampire Series by Charlaine Harris.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

If you like historical romance/fiction these are pretty good!



























The first one is a bit of a struggle in the beginning as the author is laying out the characters, but once you get past the first couple of chapters, it is a good and interesting read. Francine Rivers used to be a mainstream romance novel author.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Vampyre...got me addicted to The Southern Vampire Series by Charlaine Harris.


YAY ME!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's another series I enjoyed:



























There's another series spinning off of this one that should be out in the spring.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Vampyre...got me addicted to The Southern Vampire Series by Charlaine Harris.


I loved this series as well!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

If you liked her, then I highly recommend Jim Butcher and Kim Harrison


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I actually have them both listed in my 'save for later' items.  Hopefully i'll be getting some gift cards for the holidays and will be able to get everything on my list!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

All of Kim's books are assimilated Kindlized, on a few of Jim's are.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> If you liked her, then I highly recommend Jim Butcher and Kim Harrison


I have been recommended Jim Butcher before. Did he write the Drestin (sp?) files...I heard if you get bored with the first book, skip to the third book. As for Kim Harrison I LOVE her series. I (heart) Kisten


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I've got Outlander to finish, then on to The Pagan Stone by Nora Roberts then I think I am going to Start Dead Witch Walking. I have heard great things about the books.  I have also seen some information you have written about her and her books.  I can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Jim Butcher writes the Dresden Files and the Codex Aleria Series.  I loved all of his books and can't imagine skipping any of them.  Each one is better than the last.  Harry grows with each one and gets stronger and wiser as the series progresses.

It's the same way with Kims's books.  Rachel starts out klutzy and as the series progresses, she also becomes very powerful..still klutzy though.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Jim Butcher writes the Dresden Files...


I didn't realize the Dresden Files were books! There was a short-lived TV series on the SciFi channel (I think) and I loved it! Bought the DVD's when they were released and waited in vain for the next season. Stupid TV stations. I'm SICK of my favorite shows just ENDING with no wrap-up of the plot lines. Dead Zone, Witchblade, Dresden Files, the list goes on and on. Grrr 

Ahem, sorry, I lost my train of thought. Anyway, I will have to check out the Dresden File books. Thanks for the tip!

Can't wait for Bibi to get here, I've already ordered 9 books (including Leslie's FAQ) and want to get started on the Southern Vampire Mysteries! I also need to check and see if there is a new book in the "Undead and..." series. LOVE those!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep, That show is the one that got me started on all of my current favorite authors.  When they announced the show was coming, i bought the first 4 or 5 books read them and ordered the rest of the series.  Loved them all and they are way better than the TV show.  The show changed way too man details and upset the hard core fans of h books.

After Butcher I went to Charlaine Harris, them Kim Harrison and Vicki Pettersson..There are a couple others but these were the first in my Urban Fantasy genere reading.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> to stay in topic, if I haven't recommended the Sweet Potato Queens books, I should have. Mostly, they're hilarious. I didn't care for the second one all that much, and I think the fourth one was a bit weak, but overall, raunchy fun.
> 
> ~robin


I heartily agree with Robin on the SPQ books. The first one, SPQBOL, had me literally laughing so hard I had tears rolling down my cheeks. Made me want to buy rhinestone-studded sunglasses and a tiara!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

And white majorette boots!!!


~robin


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> And white majorette boots!!!
> 
> ~robin


I actually GOT rhinestone studded sunglasses, although not the gorgeous cat-eye shape that the SPQ's wear. And when we went to Vegas to get married my now-hubby gave me a tiara (REAL diamonds, too!  ) to wear to my bachelorette party. Somehow I have missed getting the boots. Hmmm... I'll have to check into getting some, gotta love those tassels!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen said:


> I LOVE Eureka!! It's probably my favorite show on tv. They're on 'mid-season break' and will be back in January. Mid Season break? Really? Those first 6 episodes were so rough they needed 4 months off.


Love Eureka, glad it's coming back in Jan (there were 8 episodes, I think).

I think the original intent of this thread was BOOK series, people, LOL! Got any? Otherwise I'm going to have to move it to Not Quite Kindle....

Betsy
with one of her moderator hats on..


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I also like Donald Westlake.

He has one series, but it's not necessary to read them in order (and indeed, they are not all available yet on Kindle), which is the Dortmunder series. They're crime caper novels, except the guys executing the crimes always run into terrible luck, so the books are really really funny, instead of gritty and noir-y and, well, crime-y. One of them, The Hot Rock, was made into a movie back in the '70s. It seems like maybe Robert Redford played Dortmunder. I love Robert Redford, but he was a very bad fit for the part. In addition, Bank Shot, which was by far the funniest, has not yet become available in Kindle format.

He has also written several other crime/mystery books. The ones he writes under his own name are usually pretty funny, but the ones he has written using the name Richard Stark tend to be more violent and more graphic.

In addition, you probably know him best as the man who wrote "Get Shorty" and "Payback". *edit: clearly I need to edit this to say "screenplays"*











(See also http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,353.msg4153.html#msg4153 and http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,292.msg16748.html#msg16748--Betsy)

~robin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Books, people, books. Maybe we should have a thread in Not Quite Kindle for TV series. 

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Love the mod hats, I must get me some.  LOL


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> to stay in topic, if I haven't recommended the Sweet Potato Queens books, I should have. Mostly, they're hilarious. I didn't care for the second one all that much, and I think the fourth one was a bit weak, but overall, raunchy fun.
> 
> ~robin


OK, I have never hear of Sweet Potato Queen books... I looked them up at amazon and there are several for the Kindle. Which one is first?? They don't seem to have any designation.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Betsy, what if I can tie-in the Firefly TV series mentioned in the thread with books?  Steven Brust, a well-known scifi/fantasy author, did a fan-fic Firefly novel, that is available to download for free. It's pretty good too!

http://dreamcafe.com/firefly.html -- download the zipped or unzipped .prc file for Kindle


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Angela said:


> OK, I have never hear of Sweet Potato Queen books... I looked them up at amazon and there are several for the Kindle. Which one is first?? They don't seem to have any designation.


The Sweet Potato Queens Book of Love is the first book. Aka: SPQBOL. Get ready for some serious laughter. My daughter read the book for the first time when she was about 17, too young to appreciate the humor. She didn't "get it" then, but re-read the book at 25 and it was hilarious to see her laughing so hard at the same book she couldn't even finish a few years earlier.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> The Sweet Potato Queens Book of Love is the first book. Aka: SPQBOL. Get ready for some serious laughter. My daughter read the book for the first time when she was about 17, too young to appreciate the humor. She didn't "get it" then, but re-read the book at 25 and it was hilarious to see her laughing so hard at the same book she couldn't even finish a few years earlier.


I requested a sample. The premise sounds hilarious.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Hey Betsy, what if I can tie-in the Firefly TV series mentioned in the thread with books?  Steven Brust, a well-known scifi/fantasy author, did a fan-fic Firefly novel, that is available to download for free. It's pretty good too!
> 
> http://dreamcafe.com/firefly.html -- download the zipped or unzipped .prc file for Kindle


<--- Fellow Browncoat. Thanks for the link. I'm DLing this ASAP!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I also like Donald Westlake.
> 
> He has one series, but it's not necessary to read them in order (and indeed, they are not all available yet on Kindle), which is the Dortmunder series. They're crime caper novels, except the guys executing the crimes always run into terrible luck, so the books are really really funny, instead of gritty and noir-y and, well, crime-y. One of them, The Hot Rock, was made into a movie back in the '70s. It seems like maybe Robert Redford played Dortmunder. I love Robert Redford, but he was a very bad fit for the part.
> 
> ~robin


I'd add that Bank Shot was also made into a movie, with George C. Scott playing Dortmunder (another strange casting decision). Joanna Cassidy co-starred and did a completely unbelievable, over-the-top part.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Dresden Files might not be dead.
> Ann


According to the producer, Dresden Files is dead, dead, dead. The lead actor has a role on another series at the moment, so that might be hard to work out.

As an aside, the original unedited pilot of Dresden Files was show once -a year after the series was not renewed, and at 2AM. I caught the announcement and was able to set the TiVo to get it. It was quite different from the re-edited version shown as part of the series. Bob was actually a talking skull instead of a person.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Another series worth mentioning is Glen Cook’s Garrett series. The all have the name of a metal in the title. I’ve enjoyed these greatly over the years. It’s a fantasy/alternate world/private investigator series.

  1. Sweet Silver Blues (1987)
  2. Bitter Gold Hearts (198
  3. Cold Copper Tears (198
  4. Old Tin Sorrows (1989)
  5. Dread Brass Shadows (1990)
  6. Red Iron Nights (1991)
  7. Deadly Quicksilver Lies (1994)
  8. Petty Pewter Gods (1995)
  9. Faded Steel Heat (1999)
  10. Angry Lead Skies (2002) **
  11. Whispering Nickel Idols (2005)
  12. Cruel Zinc Melodies (200 **

** available for Kindle.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Yes, we watched that too. Every now and again they have a 'marathon' of it on SciFi. I'm pretty sure I've seen all the episodes but did it ever get to an end?


I think there is an ending... I was told to watch the Firefly series, (which I did and loved) then to watch the movie 'Serenity'. The movie arrived yesterday, so that's what I'm doing tonight...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I "3rd" the B5 recommendation. Finest Sci-fi storytelling on TV I have ever seen!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is for BOOKS. BOOKS. Note title of topic. BOOKS.

There is a new topic on TV series in "Not Quite Kindle." see http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=891.0 Continue the discussion on TV shows there, thanks! Any further posts about TV series to this thread will be removed.










Thanks,

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Your collection of moderator hats are stunning Betsy!! I hope everyone enjoys them as much as I do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you.  And now we return to books...


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is for BOOKS. BOOKS. Note title of topic. BOOKS.


Like these books?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Little known fact: Joe Straczynski, creator of Babylon 5 and current overnight(!) success of Hollywood, has written 3 horror novels: Demon Night (198, Othersyde (1990), and Tribulations (2000), all of which are good reads. Not on the Kindle yet, and don’t hold your breath, but probably clickable for sending a request to the publisher on Amazon.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Buttercup, I just noticed your Basset Hound avatar.  Angelina Donata (Angel from God) is laying on my Ottoman with her rear end on my foot.  She's our 5th Basset Hound in nearly 40 years of marriage.  Basset Hounds are the best friends any one could have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> Buttercup, I just noticed your Basset Hound avatar. Angelina Donata (Angel from God) is laying on my Ottoman with her rear end on my foot. She's our 5th Basset Hound in nearly 40 years of marriage. Basset Hounds are the best friends any one could have.


Not a series, but I did find this book about basset hounds on the Kindle:










Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> Buttercup, I just noticed your Basset Hound avatar. Angelina Donata (Angel from God) is laying on my Ottoman with her rear end on my foot. She's our 5th Basset Hound in nearly 40 years of marriage. Basset Hounds are the best friends any one could have.


My beast is a basset/beagle mutt, but I agree, this is the most loyal soul you could come across.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> Buttercup, I just noticed your Basset Hound avatar. Angelina Donata (Angel from God) is laying on my Ottoman with her rear end on my foot. She's our 5th Basset Hound in nearly 40 years of marriage. Basset Hounds are the best friends any one could have.


Oh how wonderful! I have 3 of my own and a 4th tonight that I'm doggie sitting. He was a foster earlier this year, sure wish I'd have kept him. You're right, Basset Hounds are the best friends one could have! They are absolutely fantastic.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not a series, but I did find this book about basset hounds on the Kindle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Betsy, I have the dead tree version of that book. It is hillarious! Anyone considering a Basset really should read that book first. If they laugh their behinds off then a basset is for them, if they are appauled and disgusted then they'd better get a frou-frou dog ... lol


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry I got off subject here.  Just dl'd the book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No problem, slight detours occasionally are permitted.  When we can't get it back on track I know we've mined the topic as much as possible, which may have happened here...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There are two series I love that are not on Kindle, and I doubt if they will be. They're both crime/caper and hilarious.

The first is the Mrs. Pargeter series by Simon Brett. There are six in the series. I don't like Brett's Fethering or Charles Paris mysteries as much. 










The second is the Dr. Thomas Purdue series by Larry Karp. Dr. Purdue collects music boxes, as does Dr. Karp. There are only three in the series, and since Dr. Karp has branched out into other highways and byways, I doubt there will be any more. I really don't care for his other books. They are well written and interesting, but not my cup of tea.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting these!  I've clicked on them both to request on Kindle.  In looking at them, I'm really intrigued also by the Ragtime mysteries by Larry Karp, they sound like something my husband would like!  Thanks for the suggestions.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Did I ever post the Miss Julia series? The first three books aren't Kindlized and you must read the first one first. Miss Julia is a southern lady (Abbotsville, NC) of a "certain" age who has recently lost her husband, the late unlamented Wesley Lloyd Springer. Miss Julia definitely leaves me laughing.











Much as I love this series, I decided not to replace my dtbs with Kindle editions. At $9.99, it's a bit much. I'm just going to get the latest (Miss Julia Paints the Town) and continue from there. Her publication date is in April.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> The Sweet Potato Queens Book of Love is the first book. Aka: SPQBOL. Get ready for some serious laughter. My daughter read the book for the first time when she was about 17, too young to appreciate the humor. She didn't "get it" then, but re-read the book at 25 and it was hilarious to see her laughing so hard at the same book she couldn't even finish a few years earlier.


Thanks, Songbird!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Geeky Girl Karin said:


> I am in search of a new series to read on my Kindle...I'd like either a police procedural, legal or thriller series. I've listed a few of the authors I've read and enjoyed below. If you have any suggestions for me, please post them!
> 
> Anything about Alex Cross/James Patterson
> Anything about Lincoln Rhyme/Jeffrey Deaver
> ...


I read The House Next Door by Anne Rivers Siddons in 5 to 6 hours. I had to sit up last night until finished. It is a page turner, can't put down book for $2.25. Thanks Karin for turning me on to a new author!
Linda


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have GOT to quit reading these kindle messages!  Now I have more authors I don't know about to read and I already am booked (?) for the next few months!!  This is the bestest thread ever!  Thanks to all of you for posting.


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

Geeky Girl Karin said:


> I am in search of a new series to read on my Kindle...I'd like either a police procedural, legal or thriller series. I've listed a few of the authors I've read and enjoyed below. If you have any suggestions for me, please post them!
> 
> Anything about Alex Cross/James Patterson
> Anything about Lincoln Rhyme/Jeffrey Deaver
> ...


If you liked the storyline of Memoirs of a Geisha check out Naomi by Junichiro Tanizaki. If you like his writing style then he has a bunch of other books out that I've really enjoyed. They're oldies but goodies!


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

I see that I started this thread on Nov 9th, 2008. I began downloading Janet Evanovitch books to my Kindle on November 18th, thanks to this thread.

It's Dec 30, 2009 and I am now on book 11 of the 13 Stephanie Plums that are available on the Kindle and I can feel the end-of-series depression settling around me like a thick gray cloud. That said, I still give thanks to all of you who suggested this series as I really enjoyed it. (I keep trying to cast the TV series in my head! Ranger is The Rock and Grandma Mazur is Estelle Getty, God Rest her Soul.) I grew up in NJ so this set of characters felt SO real and right to me. I could HEAR their voices and SEE the streets of the 'burg.

I was hoping somebody who loved this series could improve my mood by telling me what series I should tackle next. What would make me "forget" Stephanie Plum, so-to-speak?


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

J D Robb In Death series


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone may have mentioned it as I confess to not reading 8 pages of replies but Sherlock Holmes has to be on anyone's list of good detective stories.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Geeky Girl Karin said:


> I see that I started this thread on Nov 9th, 2008. I began downloading Janet Evanovitch books to my Kindle on November 18th, thanks to this thread.
> 
> It's Dec 30, 2009 and I am now on book 11 of the 13 Stephanie Plums that are available on the Kindle and I can feel the end-of-series depression settling around me like a thick gray cloud. That said, I still give thanks to all of you who suggested this series as I really enjoyed it. (I keep trying to cast the TV series in my head! Ranger is The Rock and Grandma Mazur is Estelle Getty, God Rest her Soul.) I grew up in NJ so this set of characters felt SO real and right to me. I could HEAR their voices and SEE the streets of the 'burg.
> 
> I was hoping somebody who loved this series could improve my mood by telling me what series I should tackle next. What would make me "forget" Stephanie Plum, so-to-speak?


I feel your pain, Karin. I'm also from Jersey, and you're right, these characters are very real. Evanovich is from Saddle River.

I've been spreading it out and I just finished #9. I'm holding off on #10 until next month (3 more days?).

Here's a link to her website. I think it will cheer you up.

And she's got another series started.

Ooops, forgot to post the link: She has a Stephanie Plum 12 days of Christmas Vid. Hilarious. And I signed up for her newsletter.

http://www.evanovich.com/


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Are the Outlander books good? I have the first one, but am having a difficult time getting into it. I'm thinking about getting the first one on kindle to try again. maybe if i don't actually have to see the 7000 pages I have to go, it'll be easier.


I had a hard time getting into to it also but when I did I couldn't put it down. I'm on the second book now and I'm having the same problem...It takes a few chapters to get into the flow IMO.


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Ooops, forgot to post the link: She has a Stephanie Plum 12 days of Christmas Vid. Hilarious. And I signed up for her newsletter.
> 
> http://www.evanovich.com/


Thanks -- that was FUN!


----------



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

yes a must!
this series don't let me sleep or think straight!
JANET CHAPMAN the highlander series .... 1st book...... CHARMING THE HIGHLANDER
if you start this book you will look like me!
practicly a zombie!
can't stop reading!

OPPPPPS... see, what those books do to me?.... this is romance future travel read so I am sure you won't be intersted... but i am sure there are few people who might like to try them!

for what you are looking for
ERICA SPINDLER is one of my top authors... you will like her writiing I am sure.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Geeky Girl Karin said:


> I see that I started this thread on Nov 9th, 2008. I began downloading Janet Evanovitch books to my Kindle on November 18th, thanks to this thread.
> 
> It's Dec 30, 2009 and I am now on book 11 of the 13 Stephanie Plums that are available on the Kindle and I can feel the end-of-series depression settling around me like a thick gray cloud. That said, I still give thanks to all of you who suggested this series as I really enjoyed it. (I keep trying to cast the TV series in my head! Ranger is The Rock and Grandma Mazur is Estelle Getty, God Rest her Soul.) I grew up in NJ so this set of characters felt SO real and right to me. I could HEAR their voices and SEE the streets of the 'burg.
> 
> I was hoping somebody who loved this series could improve my mood by telling me what series I should tackle next. What would make me "forget" Stephanie Plum, so-to-speak?


Okay, nothing will make you forget Stephanie Plum. I still wait anxiously for each new one. Right now I am reading the series by Diane Mott Davidson which are pretty good, but not wacky fun like Evanovich and I don't think they are available on Kindle yet. There are a series of three books by Linda Lael Miller which are fun also.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Dazlyn said:


> Okay, nothing will make you forget Stephanie Plum. I still wait anxiously for each new one. Right now I am reading the series by Diane Mott Davidson which are pretty good, but not wacky fun like Evanovich and I don't think they are available on Kindle yet. There are a series of three books by Linda Lael Miller which are fun also.


I'll have to check out the "Look" series, it seems like something I'd enjoy! If only they were bargain books... Don't ask for much, do I? 

I love the Goldy the Caterer books by Diane Mott Davidson, they're a lot of fun. The Cat Who series is fun, light reading as well. Also check out the Death on Demand series by Carolyn G. Hart. I don't remember if those have been mentioned in the prior posts...


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

I loved the "Look" series. I read these in the DTV and then loaned them out. When they were returned lets just say I wouldn't donate them to the library! One advantage to the kindle is that I don't have that problem anymore. When that person asks to borrow books now I can honestly say I can't loan them to her. Another excuse to buy them in the ebook version as well because I really liked them.

I would also like to suggest Allison Brennan. She has a great crime series that keep building on each other. The books are in sets of three but the characters follow the next series of three and so on. They are also all pretty reasonably priced at $5.59 a piece.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sam, Allison Brennan sounds very good. I love suspense/thriller, I am going to try them, are they in the series order?

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I think the original inquiry was as to police procedurals, mysteries and thrillers.  Series I don't think I've seen mentioned in this thread:

Robert Crais - Elvis Cole is his private detective
Elizabeth George - the Detective Linley mysteries, British
Deborah Crombie - also about British cops, better than George IMO

If you like outdoorsy stories I second Nevada Barr for her Anna Pigeon (national park ranger) series
Dana Stabenow - Kate Shugak in Alaska (VERY strong female protag)
old series, but all on Kindle, I think - Tony Hillerman's mysteries featuring Navajo cops, oldest in the series tend to be the best
Jo Dereske (librarian amateur detective)


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> I think the original inquiry was as to police procedurals, mysteries and thrillers. Series I don't think I've seen mentioned in this thread:
> 
> Robert Crais - Elvis Cole is his private detective
> Elizabeth George - the Detective Linley mysteries, British
> ...


Ellen,

These are great recommendations! I can second the Dana Stabenow, Tony Hillerman, and Nevada Barr books.

I will take a look at these other authors.

Marci


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Sam, Allison Brennan sounds very good. I love suspense/thriller, I am going to try them, are they in the series order?
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation!


According to her website they should be read as follows:

The Prey
The Hunt 
The Kill
Speak No Evil
Say No Evil
Fear No Evil

There is also:

Killing Fear
Tempting Evil 
Playing Dead

She will also be releasing another set this year titled Sudden Death due out 3/24/09, Fatal Secrets 5/19/09, and Cutting Edge 7/28/09. You can read the back covers on her website http://www.allisonbrennan.com/blog/?page_id=233 if you are interested.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I second the Deborah Crombie recommendation.

I'd also add Linda Fairstein, Alexandra Cooper series. First one is Final Jeopardy.



Ann


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm seconding the Det. Lynley series by Elizabeth George.  There are 12 available on the Kindle out of 15.  I'm in the 4th now.  The older ones are priced in the $6-$7 range.  Not all of the books have been made into the BBC TV series.  I'm finding them wonderful. The characters as written in the books are quite different from the characters acted on TV.  There is much more detail and subplots to the books as compared to the TV series. I like the psychological explorations of the main characters and those encountered along the way. 

The Lynley Mysteries are much deeper and darker than the previous mystery series I've just completed--the Coffeehouse mysteries by Cleo Coyle.  These are 'Cozy' mysteries set in a Greenwich Village NYC coffee house.  These are very light and entertaining and also in the $5-$6 range except for the latest that just came out in hard cover.  I would not describe these as a police procedural in any way--though you might learn some new coffee procedures!  Comes with recipes, need I say more!

I'm happy to read that there are more great series to explore out there.


----------

